# Where to get injections in Rehab or Maadi



## Neihu (Jul 13, 2011)

My husband, daughter and I all need hep A or hep B shots. I have heard there is a clinic in Maadi, or Rehab - does anyone have the address?

Thanks.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Neihu said:


> My husband, daughter and I all need hep A or hep B shots. I have heard there is a clinic in Maadi, or Rehab - does anyone have the address?
> 
> Thanks.


If in Rehab, the only place to get this done would be in the Medical Center (1&2), next to the Food Court, behind the banks.


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

For vaccines i always go to Vacsera in Agouza, 5 Minutes Taxi from Dokki Square

Vacsera, Agouza, Giza, Egypt | Pharmaceutical Companies | Yellow.com.eg | 51 Wezaret El Zeraa St.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> If in Rehab, the only place to get this done would be in the Medical Center (1&2), next to the Food Court, behind the banks.


beat me to it :boxing:


----------

